# Sticky snow???



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I went boarding today, and I noticed as soon as a started skating over to the lift that my board was making a weird squeaking/grinding noise against the snow. Then when I went down the run it was reeeeaaally slow. I literally just went straight down, no turning, and I wasn't going very fast. The snow seemed kind of soft and wet. Could this have anything to do with it? Or do I just really need to wax my board (last time I went it was really icy so that might have stripped the wax...) ?? I'm going to wax it tonight and try again tomorrow, but I was just wondering if the snow had anything to do with it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You need wax.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> You need wax.


Desperately.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Was it man-made snow, I mean from the machines? At times our resort has some sticky snow like you're talking about, but the problem will go away on colder snow.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Heavy wet snow will make you stick to it quite a bit...

Especially out here in Oregon...sometimes we have these wierd melting cycles or even rain on top of powder...god forbid you step an inch into that its slowwwwww


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

were u riding on factory wax? and if so how many times did u ride on it?

If where u snow board, the snow is mostly mushy and slushy, then wax your board with hi-fluoro wax.

Wet snow or spring snow will really slow u down if u dont have the correct wax.
in the spring time u can use a warm hydrocarbon wax, and in the winter time, pick out a temp specific wax that is high in fluoro!:thumbsup:


----------

